
Pre-Inca canals may solve Lima's water crisis - happyscrappy
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27311-preinca-canals-may-solve-limas-water-crisis.html#.VSpXzxj3arV
======
rayiner
Interestingly, NYC has the largest unfiltered water supply in the country,
because it aggressively manages its source in the Catskills:
[http://ecosystemmarketplace.com/documents/cms_documents/NYC_...](http://ecosystemmarketplace.com/documents/cms_documents/NYC_H2O_Ecosystem_Services.pdf).
Saved the city from having to build a $6-10 billion filtration plant.

